# Road kill buck



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just picked this guy up off blue angel. Buddy saw him get hit and text another buddy who text me. County fire was still there and helped me load him which was much appreciated! They said he ran a doe straight across the road. I’m sure someone in that blue angel and millview areas gonna be missing him on camera


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like he stankin!! Let us know how bloodshot he is... 

I picked up a doe a couple weeks ago, she looked good until I skint her, only thing I was able to salvage was 1 and a 1/2 backstraps.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Just picked this guy up off blue angel. Buddy saw him get hit and text another buddy who text me. County fire was still there and helped me load him which was much appreciated! They said he ran a doe straight across the road. I’m sure someone in that blue angel and millview areas gonna be missing him on camera


Got to ask this.

What smart remark did your wife have about you stopping to pick up a ran over deer?



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lincoln...that looks like your Indiana buck!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice find! Good one!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The brothers on engine 1 sent me a pic this morning. They said a spike was dead not far from him


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Looks like he stankin!! Let us know how bloodshot he is...
> 
> I picked up a doe a couple weeks ago, she looked good until I skint her, only thing I was able to salvage was 1 and a 1/2 backstraps.




He stunk to high heaven. I got to him within about 30 minutes of being hit, the only thing I couldn’t salvage off him was the inner tenderloins, his insides were wrecked. Everything else was good to go!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Got to ask this.
> 
> What smart remark did your wife have about you stopping to pick up a ran over deer?
> 
> ...




She’s at work! Otherwise I’m sure I would have heard it. Hate to see a such a nice buck go that way but at least I was able to salvage the meat


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> The brothers on engine 1 sent me a pic this morning. They said a spike was dead not far from him




Yeah they thought it was the doe he was pushing but when we got over there it was a spike that looked like it been hit sometime last night probably. It was already to far gone to salvage.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> She’s at work! Otherwise I’m sure I would have heard it. Hate to see a such a nice buck go that way but at least I was able to salvage the meat


No, I would have done the same. However, you know how wives are, especially if she had been with you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

St least it didn’t mess up his rack


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad to see he didn't go to waste.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> She’s at work! Otherwise I’m sure I would have heard it. Hate to see a such a nice buck go that way but at least I was able to salvage the meat


 
so, when she's chewing on that venison, you're gonna look at her and smile....


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've thought about trying to get a road kill deer to use for feeding lean meat to my dogs. I'm sure they would enjoy it and it would keep the deer from going to waste.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> I've thought about trying to get a road kill deer to use for feeding lean meat to my dogs. I'm sure they would enjoy it and it would keep the deer from going to waste.


Not sure where you are at but some of the guys that are killing deer may be tossing out parts they don't want but good enough for dogs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> so, when she's chewing on that venison, you're gonna look at her and smile....


And say, "Pretty tender, eh?"

BTW, the frau was checking out the pics and stated, "Nice f....n score!"


----------



## SaltyGator81 (Jan 1, 2019)

So I'm guessing this is completely legal, correct? I've always wondered about it. You don't have to be a license holder to possess it do you?


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

Kinda off topic. Is there a reason some road kill deer don’t have heads? I’ve noticed does on the side of the road one day, and the next they don’t have heads like they’d been cut off but the body is still there.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Completely legal in the state of Florida.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a damn nice one. If I was less intelligent I would definitely poach that ECUA land. I have seen a few bucks there over the years that are true Florida giants. Nice buck Link!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

This bunch I run with (slobbering ********) would be posing with their rifles behind that buck. Then they would change shirts and drag out their old Bear Whitetail bow and pose some more. Might even put their teeth in and comb their hair.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have loaded him up too!!! Road kill is mo better then no kill!!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

He stunk to high heaven. I got to him within about 30 minutes of being hit, the only thing I couldn’t salvage off him was the inner tenderloins, his insides were wrecked. Everything else was good to go!

I'm not a hunter but if it stunk that bad I'm not sure I could have continued


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Inn Deep said:


> He stunk to high heaven. I got to him within about 30 minutes of being hit, the only thing I couldn’t salvage off him was the inner tenderloins, his insides were wrecked. Everything else was good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hunter but if it stunk that bad I'm not sure I could have continued


He's talking about his tarsel glands stinking bad. Look on his back legs where his knees are. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> He's talking about his tarsel glands stinking bad. Look on his back legs where his knees are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




^ this


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

No shame in picking up roadkill! I picked up this one last year in North East Pensacola right after it was hit. I was able to salvage all the meat. Broken neck. No sense wasting perfectly good meat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I like road kill as long as it was not me that hit it! They do some damage in $$$$$. Much more than a bullet!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bailti said:


> No shame in picking up roadkill! I picked up this one last year in North East Pensacola right after it was hit. I was able to salvage all the meat. Broken neck. No sense wasting perfectly good meat.


UWF?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

bailti said:


> No shame in picking up roadkill! I picked up this one last year in North East Pensacola right after it was hit. I was able to salvage all the meat. Broken neck. No sense wasting perfectly good meat.




That’s the one where the girl who hit it had a PETA sticker or something similar on her car isn’t it


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Their on the move pretty heavy.... Had a doe cross in front of me on 95A this afternoon about 1:45. I slowed real quick, I was expecting to see a buck right behind her, but she seemed to be alone,just crossing the road.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

John B. said:


> UWF?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, right on campus.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> ^ this


Yes, that's the one.  I felt bad for the young lady, but I wasn't going to waste the meat.


----------

